# Deluge + rb_libtorrent-0.16.0 cannot handle magnet links

## audiodef

This happened when I attempted to load a magnet link in deluge. I'm running python-updater and will run revdep-rebuild, but I'm not sure that will fix anything. This happens in version 1.3.3, 1.3.5 and 9999. Maybe this is related to a python bug?

```

13:35:01.724 [ERROR   ][twisted                            :532 ] Unhandled error in Deferred:

Unhandled error in Deferred:

13:35:01.728 [ERROR   ][twisted                            :532 ] Unhandled Error

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/twisted/internet/gtk2reactor.py", line 319, in run

    self.__run()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/ui/gtkui/addtorrentdialog.py", line 791, in _on_button_add_clicked

    client.core.add_torrent_magnet(filename, options)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/ui/client.py", line 557, in __call__

    return self.daemon.call(self.base, *args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/ui/client.py", line 509, in call

    m, *copy.deepcopy(args), **copy.deepcopy(kwargs)

--- <exception caught here> ---

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 134, in maybeDeferred

    result = f(*args, **kw)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/core/core.py", line 307, in add_torrent_magnet

    return self.torrentmanager.add(magnet=uri, options=options)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/core/torrentmanager.py", line 484, in add

    handle = lt.add_magnet_uri(self.session, utf8_encoded(magnet), add_torrent_params)

exceptions.TypeError: No registered converter was able to produce a C++ rvalue of type boost::intrusive_ptr<libtorrent::torrent_info> from this Python object of type NoneType

Unhandled Error

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/twisted/internet/gtk2reactor.py", line 319, in run

    self.__run()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/ui/gtkui/addtorrentdialog.py", line 791, in _on_button_add_clicked

    client.core.add_torrent_magnet(filename, options)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/ui/client.py", line 557, in __call__

    return self.daemon.call(self.base, *args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/ui/client.py", line 509, in call

    m, *copy.deepcopy(args), **copy.deepcopy(kwargs)

--- <exception caught here> ---

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/twisted/internet/defer.py", line 134, in maybeDeferred

    result = f(*args, **kw)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/core/core.py", line 307, in add_torrent_magnet

    return self.torrentmanager.add(magnet=uri, options=options)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/deluge/core/torrentmanager.py", line 484, in add

    handle = lt.add_magnet_uri(self.session, utf8_encoded(magnet), add_torrent_params)

exceptions.TypeError: No registered converter was able to produce a C++ rvalue of type boost::intrusive_ptr<libtorrent::torrent_info> from this Python object of type NoneType

```

----------

## poncho

What's your version of libtorrent?

Deluge & libtorrent 0.16, can't add magnetlinks

http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/ticket/2083

=net-p2p/deluge-1.3* should depend on <net-libs/rb_libtorrent-0.16.0

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=412755

----------

## audiodef

I just found that. I've masked rb_libtorrent-0.16.0. 

I just love it when an "upgrade" can't do something absolutely essential that the older version could do...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Spidey

I guess the library updated and deluge didn't catch up yet.

----------

## dol-sen

Well, it seems that 1.3.5 still doesn't handle rb_libtorrent-0.16.*  I tried downgrading it, but 0.15 won't compile with newer boost.

But, deluge-9999 does work with rb_libtorrent-0.16.5  :Smile: 

----------

## erzapito

deluge 1.3.5-r2 seems to fix the problem.

----------

